
WSGI is now Python 3-friendly - draegtun
http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-dev/2010-September/104094.html
======
jnoller
This is _just_ an update, unaccepted, to the specification which makes WSGI
play nice with Python 3. Note that PEP 444
<http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0444/> is still being worked on.

I made my opinion known in the mailing list thread, but I don't think having
the spec updated in place is a good idea. We need a 1.1 and to continue the
PEP 444 work, even if the original PEP has ambiguities, people have coded to
it.

Additionally, what worries me is that these changes have not been tested in
the wild as of yet.

So, don't go running into things or shouting victory from the rooftops yet;
this is still in flux.

------
jessejmc
Does this process really work? Are standards written and then products are
built to those standards, or are products built and then the standards are
created from those working products?

I've been considering a web app in Python 3, but with ZeroMQ bindings and
Mongrel2, WSGI isn't even on my radar any more.

~~~
FooBarWidget
WSGI isn't a web server, nor is it transport technology, it is a gateway
interface. Even with Mongrel2 and ZeroMQ you can and would probably still use
WSGI.

------
mikeboers
Wasn't there just posted a brand new PEP discussing "web3" which does this?

~~~
janzer
PEP 444 (web3) is being worked on, but will be a fairly significant protocol
change/upgrade. In the interest if getting something quickly, the original
WSGI PEP 333 author decided to just make the minor updates required to make it
python 3 compliant. But Guido along with some other python developers have
objected that it isn't appropriate to try and change PEP 333 so substantially
at this point and a new PEP should be developed, although hopefully it could
still be done quicker than PEP 444 will take.

The ongoing conversation can be found at
<http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.python.devel/117249>

~~~
illumen
Well, I think Guidos point is just that the pep number should be changed - to
follow procedure.

~~~
jnoller
It's not just that; PEPs aren't versioned. Having a spec which just
"magically" changes doesn't help anyone in the community trying to code to the
specification.

Personally (and I said this in the thread) I think this is more than just
procedure, and we do need to just bite the bullet and do a 1.1 spec in
addition to PEP 444.

------
seunosewa
And it still doesn't support sessions.

------
mynameishere
They are living better than kings of old through that three inch hole.

~~~
kgermino
Wrong Story. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1728884>

